# I got caught



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 12, 2009)

I decided to blend the liver for my tegus dinners in the family blender while my wife was in the shower. Shortest shower ever. Half way through liquefy she came in and when she saw what I was up to she snapped a cookie. Now all kitchen items are off limits to me a Dooney. I will have to be sneakyier next time.
Of course my daughter turned on me by going on and on about the nasty "chicken guts".


----------



## crox (Jul 12, 2009)

darn children, never up to no good. Good thing its just me and my friend that live in our apartment.


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 13, 2009)

Bahahahahaaha, was thinking of doing the same thing next time I prepare the mix (which is going pretty fast!) I used this very small food processor I have, its practically good for nothing and was thinking of buying a larger and more powerful one and the light bulb went on, "hey, I know, use the blender!"

Question though: What's the blender smell like now? I'm sure you washed it out good, especially so, since your wife caught you red handed! I guess a little bleach would clean it right up, I'm hoping! :grno 


...Jefroka


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 13, 2009)

Blender is ok. I blended hot water and soap for a coupla minutes then washed out by hand too.


----------



## kpelzer (Jul 13, 2009)

haha. a little bleach would kill everything and the smell


----------



## The captain (Jul 13, 2009)

I dont know what the big deal is anyways?  

We Russians eat beef liver and tongues all the time.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 13, 2009)

Busted bro I got caught once and had to buy my wife a new blender. aleast now i have my own lol


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 13, 2009)

She is laffing now at your comments. Whew cuz I was sweating. Now she wants a new blender too ......thanks alot lol


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 13, 2009)

ha ha looks like you will be gettin a new blender.. smile and give her the new one this is because I care lol and I hate cleaning after chickens.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 13, 2009)

Liver and onions, delicious!


----------



## Quijibo (Jul 25, 2009)

After 20 years of marriage to a herper, my wife's been through just about everything and been a pretty good sport.
Well, there was the one time that she was digging through the freezer and found a 5' road killed rat snake that I wrapped in tin foil and stuffed in there the night before (I came home late, she was in bed). I, umm... _forgot_ to tell her.
It was supposed to be a surprise for my big savannah.

Have you seen the Exorcist? :evil:


----------

